# Recommendations in AR or OR



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm so excited, I've been waiting a long time to get a poodle. I just haven't felt that the circumstances were all right for me to responsibly take on that kind of commitment. Things are finally in a place where I feel that I can spoil a poodle the way it deserves 

I've been searching the threads here for awhile (just joined but have lurked for a long time) and am having a difficult time finding anything about miniature poodle breeders in the Arkansas area. I am very open to a breeder in the Oregon/Washington area as well since I have family there and travel back and forth but I would prefer Arkansas since I would like to meet the parents and see the environment that the puppies will be in. I am so excited to bring a poodle into my world and feel that a mini is the right size for me. I'm really hoping to bring one home summer 2016 though for the right dog I will wait as long as it takes. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am willing to travel to the surrounding states if I must. I have contacted the poodle club and am waiting for a reply. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck in your search for your perfect pup. Talking with the clubs in your area is a great start. Also go to dog shows in your area, you will meet breeders and dogs there too. You are giving yourself plenty of time to do your research and you will be sure to fine just the right one. What are your plans with your new pup? Show? Compete somehow? or just the perfect pet?


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

You are brilliant, I did not even think about finding shows in my area to go to!! Do you think breeders would be open to talk at these shows? Or will they be so busy with the event itself that they'd rather I wait and contact them at another time? I feel almost like I'm walking on a tight rope looking at breeders in this area. There's so much puppy mill stuff around here that sometimes I feel like I'm looking for a needle in a haystack. 

I'm mostly looking for a pet but I do hope to maybe eventually do some obedience competitions. I'd like to have some goals that I'm always working towards with my dog and also I'd love to connect with other animal lovers. I also have a medical condition where I pass out at times. I'm not necessarily looking to make the dog a service dog but I do want to do a little bit of training to have him/her maybe help me during those times. 

Mostly I want a poodle to be a family member and friend.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

coffee&curls said:


> You are brilliant, I did not even think about finding shows in my area to go to!! Do you think breeders would be open to talk at these shows? Or will they be so busy with the event itself that they'd rather I wait and contact them at another time? I feel almost like I'm walking on a tight rope looking at breeders in this area. There's so much puppy mill stuff around here that sometimes I feel like I'm looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for a pet but I do hope to maybe eventually do some obedience competitions. I'd like to have some goals that I'm always working towards with my dog and also I'd love to connect with other animal lovers. I also have a medical condition where I pass out at times. I'm not necessarily looking to make the dog a service dog but I do want to do a little bit of training to have him/her maybe help me during those times.
> 
> Mostly I want a poodle to be a family member and friend.



I think that if your timing is right (like don't bother them when they are doing last minute primping on a dog), breeders are happy to meet potential clients at a show!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

coffee&curls said:


> I'm so excited, I've been waiting a long time to get a poodle. I just haven't felt that the circumstances were all right for me to responsibly take on that kind of commitment. Things are finally in a place where I feel that I can spoil a poodle the way it deserves
> 
> I've been searching the threads here for awhile (just joined but have lurked for a long time) and am having a difficult time finding anything about miniature poodle breeders in the Arkansas area. I am very open to a breeder in the Oregon/Washington area as well since I have family there and travel back and forth but I would prefer Arkansas since I would like to meet the parents and see the environment that the puppies will be in. I am so excited to bring a poodle into my world and feel that a mini is the right size for me. I'm really hoping to bring one home summer 2016 though for the right dog I will wait as long as it takes. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am willing to travel to the surrounding states if I must. I have contacted the poodle club and am waiting for a reply. Thanks in advance!



I did a quick search here on Poodle Forum and found a thread back in July 2013 that mentioned Patriot Poodles in Arkansas and they breed Miniatures. Now, granted, that's back in 2013, but it may be worth a try to look them up.
I'll go back to the thread and see if I can find the breeder's name. Hold on...

The name is Jean Urban in Northwest Arkansas. She said they occasionally have Minis. I personally don't know anything about them, but it may be worth a try to contact them. If not, maybe she can recommend someone to you.

Good luck!


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice and recommendations! @Tiny Poodles thank you especially for answering my question. I'm excited to find the next show near me.

@TrixieTreasure thank you so much for looking up Jean for me. I really like patriotpoodles and have been emailing Jean Urban. Unfortunately it doesn't look like she is breeding the miniatures, currently it's standards and toys. Hopefully she may have some recommendations of where I can go from here. She's been incredibly patient and helpful with me, I'd highly recommend her to others looking for a standard or toy in this area!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*coffee&curls*, When you have a moment check your forum mailbox. Just sent you a Private Message with info I think will be helpful with your search!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I second Jean at Patriot for a Mini. She has some lovely mini kids that she is doing really well with


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

I have to admit that I must have misunderstood something in my emails with Jean, I thought she was only breeding her toy and standards and that the mini she co owns is not one she is looking to breed. My mistake, it would seem that the mini is one that will be bred just not necessarily living with her during the time that the puppies are growing. I will be researching the breeder that she co owns with however going by the ethics that Jean holds as a breeder I have no doubt that anyone she would be willing to work with is someone of repute. I really really like this breeder and hope everything works out!! 

Thank you everyone for your help in my search, it's appreciated more than I can convey in words.

Edit: Just wanted to add that I got done emailing Jean, she was very open to letting me meet Gemma, the mini that she owns. We are going to set up a time after Thanksgiving. I'm so excited I can hardly contain it!! Her dogs are absolutely stunning.


----------

